# Verkaufe STEVENS M8  (2005) Race TOP



## Himbeertoni15 (16. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stevens-M8-Race-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Betty80 (21. Juni 2008)

Moin,
du hast das Bike scheon einmal über E-bay versteigert, warum nun wieder? 
Betty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeertoni15 (22. Juni 2008)

Richtig, war schon mal drin. Nach Ungereimtheiten bei der Bezahlung steht das Bike nun wieder zur Versteigerung.


----------

